# Reprofit - has anybody dealt with them yet?



## A2012 (Mar 9, 2012)

Good afternoon to All,

My husband and I are currently thinking about going to Reprofit in Czech. I haven't been able to find much about them on the internet (stories from people, etc) except from the recommendations from people on their own websites... Does anybody know of this place? I read somewhere that you have to bring your own surrogate. I'm excited that we have a surrogate but I'm so scared to start this journey as we have so many worries (legally, financially, health wise, etc). Hopefully we can make a good start by choosing a good surrogacy centre and then we'll deal with things as they come our way. 

Any advise about Reprofit would be much appreciated!! Many thanks in advance


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi I approached them when I had a surrogate , a family friend (she later decided she couldn't do it) i email Stephan and then we agreed a time to phone and speak he is one of their main Drs, and he was more than happy to do it, either with my own eggs but due to my age and history he was preferring to use DE's, I presume they either treat her as an IVF/IUI pt if using her eggs, or a donor recipient from your eggs. There aren't issues if you are married either. 
There is a very lively Refroit thread on the main thread.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0

Good Luck It certainly was v cheap for cycles
L x


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Just to let you know, when I went out to reprofit I got talking to another English girl who was acting as a surrogate, she was out there with the woman she was helping, and neither of them had any problems at reprofit.  The last I heard all as going well and they were expecting twins.  Reprofit is a really good clinic and I can recommend it from personal experience.
I recommend that you pop over to the Reprofit boards on here, the girls are really friendly and helpful....


----------



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

I would highly recommend Reprofit. They made us proud parents of our twin girls born this January. It worked on first attempt with 2 embryos transferred into our surrogate mother. If you have any specific questions don't hesitate to PM me.


----------



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

just deleted some messages. try sending me a pm again!


----------



## whitecasts (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi. 
I saw your post and wondered if you were still following it but thought I'd reply anyway.

I'm currently 28wks pregnant as a surrogate for my Brother and his wife and we used the Reprofit clinic. I personally didn't have much to do with them before going over in October last year to be implanted as my brother sorted out all that side of it. However I was really happy with the treatment I got out there. 

They decided to use donor eggs as they haven't have any luck with my sister in law's and they were fertilised with my brother's sperm. The donor produced 8 eggs of which 5 fertilised and then two made it to 5day blastocyst level. Both were implanted but only one survived so I'm having a little girl for them in July. The clinic carried on growing the other embryo's for a few more days as my brother really wanted to freeze any suitable embryo's so didn't have to go thorough the donor cycle part again. Anyhow the other embryo's didn't advance to blastocyst level so the clinic said they wouldn't freeze them.

The clinic was very professional. My brother flew out on the Sunday ready for egg collection and fertilisation on the Monday and I flew out on the Wednesday as they said they might implant on the third day. They had actually told me it was only 10% likely they would do a 3 day not 5 day transfer so on the Thursday I went to the clinic just to speak to a doctor and get all the info about what would happen and how it would go on the Saturday. The doctors spoke great English (as did all the other staff) and took the time to go through all my questions. They were professional in that they said I should only really have one embryo transfered as I've had 3 healthy pregnancies and babies but it was my choice if I chose one or two. In the end it was my decision to put two in!

The clinic was clean and modern looking and the equipment used seemed very up to date. We obviously got the result we all wanted a pregnancy first time so no return visits have been needed but I'd definitely recommend them. 

Also before the cycle I had to take drugs to stop my own ovulation and prepare my womb for pregnancy. They were really good at informing me of what I needed to do when and they use a pharmacy in the UK for me to get my prescription sent to so no worrying about getting the right medication at the correct time.

If you have any further questions I'd be quite happy to answer them either here or through PM just ask away!

Kathy


----------



## Omelette (Nov 28, 2007)

Are Reprofit or any other Eastern European clinics able to find a surrogate for you or do you have to find one yourselves? Does anyone have any experience of this and the likely costs?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i know reprofit won't find a surrogate for you but are happy to work with your surrogate, as i made enquiries to them. I believe Cyprus can assist with finding a surrogate, not sure about Ukraine etc. Good luck with your search. I know India and the USA can provide surrogates


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

Omelette,
  My husband and I are using La Vita Felice, a surrogate mother and donor agenc,y in Kharkov, Ukraine.  They can easily find a surrogate mother for you and then they coordinate with a local clinic to set up the IVF.  My husband and I have not been successful yet (two fresh cycles so far), but there never seems to be any problems finding a surrogate mother.  Also, Intersono in Lviv, Ukraine can find a surrogate mother for you. However, I did hear from a previous customer of theirs that there is a waiting list for surrogate mothers.  There is not a waiting list at La Vita Felice.  There are several people on this site who are current customers of La Vita Felice and Sana Med (the local clinic in Kharkov), some that have surrogate mothers that are pregnant, some that are in the middle of a cycle, and others getting ready for a cycle (like us). Best of luck to you!

Napy


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

Do also get to grips with the immigration and citizenship requirements to enable you to get a British passport or travel papers for your baby (assuming you want your baby to acquire British nationality and settle in the UK).  The UK Border Agency reserves the right to change the procedures or requirements without notice, making it sensible for you to keep in touch with the British Embassy in Kyiv (or the relevant outpost if elsewhere) and keep an eye on their website. 

The process and legal issues associated with a parental order application (to secure your parental status in the UK) are complex and will involve your surrogate (and if married her husband) so do bear in mind you'll need to remain in touch with her after the birth. It's worth doing your homework on this so you can get prepared and avoid any nasty surprises when you have your hands full after the birth.

Best of luck
Louisa


----------



## Shabib (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Can anybody guide and help me to find a surrogate? I never made researches regarding finding one and duno how! I always contact clinics that provide them so it is much easier than I bring one! But after hearing from you about reprofit maybe I will change my mind and try to find a surrogate but how? JJ1 said through Cyprus! Can anybody guide me? Will that be expensive than the whole process in one clinic? Do I have to pick a surrogate first then what pay for the surrogate agency?then go to reprofit for transfer then pay for the surrogacy till the birth in another country? The birth should be done in a country where surrogacy is legal like Georgia,Ukraine,India,? Many questions but am confused


----------



## Shabib (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi again ladies 

Am desperate for your advice, I want you to explain how does it go with reprofit, if I get a surrogate from surrogacy Cyprus, I already sent an email to Cyprus, they they asked me if reprofit will do the treatment for surrogate, but reprofit replied by no, because it is illegal! So I want you to tell me pls what is the process from the beginning till the end because I am kind of lost. If reprofit will do only the IVF, then Cyprus will do the treatment from the beginning for the surrogate until the birth in Cyprus? Is it safe to get out of Cyprus with the baby? Or not.

Thank you FF for your help


----------



## Want-a-baby (Apr 23, 2010)

Shabib, I have sent you a PM.
WAB


----------



## Shabib (Jun 8, 2012)

hi Pharmchick, i sent you a PM but your inbox is full, can you please check it

thank you


----------



## Shabib (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi ladies,

i am thinking seriously of using Reprofit for surrogacy, a friend of my family just offered to be our surrogate but i dont know what to do next? what are the required tests from her side to prove that she can carry our baby with high success? i dont know if Reprofit is the good choice for me, am confused now between 2 options! Reprofit and New life Georgia ( doing the egg retrieval in Cyprus and the baby birth in Georgia) but you know ladies, this is a very big decision, i need to be certain that i chose the right one!!! dont know what to do, i heard about reprofit good comments from Pharmchick but need more succesfull stories and at the same time heard positive stories about New life Georgia but not enough to make the decision, especially that my DH and I are thinking of taking a loan to start this journey so i hope to choose the low risk clinic !! some advises please


----------



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

Shabib said:


> hi Pharmchick, i sent you a PM but your inbox is full, can you please check it
> 
> thank you


Just cleared my inbox you can pm me now


----------



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

In terms of reprofit, there is many threads on the IVF forums here on ff about them. There are lots of success stories, though not necessarily on surrogacy but on IVF. I got to know about reprofit through this forum and never heard of them before. I "met" many people here who were able to share their experiences about reprofit and answer any questions I had. But I could not get anyone who could tell me about new life. I guess that was because they are relatively new? My two top choices were Reprofit and Intersono in Ukraine. The latter turned out to be too greedy for my liking with their prices increasing with each email, but generally speaking they have good reviews and experience and can provide you with a surrogate.


----------

